

Ask HN: How many YC start-ups are already profitable? - nextvalley

How many of the YC start-ups funded are already profitable?
======
pg
Do you mean at the point when they apply to YC? Around 10% currently. The
number is going up, because as we get better known we get more applicants that
are further along. It was 0% for the first several years.

~~~
nextvalley
That is impressive. My original question was about the total universe of YC
funded start-ups; given that 10% are profitable at the he time they apply, the
lifetime number must be much much higher. Would 50% be a reasonable estimate?

~~~
pg
It's hard to say for sure, because that ratio is changing too. A few years ago
I would not have guessed it could be that high, but now it doesn't seem
impossible.

